# Amazing trick to match knockdown texture on a ceiling repair!



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

In today’s video: Amazing trick to match knockdown texture on a ceiling repair! I’m going to show you how to match knockdown texture on a ceiling repair with the knockdown texture sponge.

After I repaired the failing tape joint at the giant vaulted ceiling drywall seam, I was ready to apply an all purpose joint compound to match the knockdown texture on this drywall tape repair using the knockdown texture sponge by the Texture Master, a 6" drywall taping knife, 14" mud pan and a 24" acrylic knockdown paddle.

I was able to pretty much perfectly match the knockdown texture without have to use a hopper or specialty texture rig. Watch the whole video for yourself and see the amazing results!







Let me know if you have a wall or ceiling texture to match?


Feel free to ask any questions about my knockdown texture matching technique in this video?



Thanks so much for watching! -Paul

Read my entire Blog Post--> http://www.texturemaster.com/amazing-trick-to-match-knockdown-texture-on-a-ceiling-repair/


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the video. You make it look so easy.

For us amateurs, it ain't.

:biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## mikecheq (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

